

Zuckerberg's Second Law - razorburn
http://www.roughtype.com/archives/2008/11/zuckerbergs_sec.php

======
apsurd
Though I must admit I HAVE NOT being inside zuckerburgs anus day in and day
out so I can't judge the guy; I must say that from outside looking in, we have
to respect what he's done.

Sure its easy to criticize but its a very simple fact that he had the
vision/balls to make pretty bold moves and have them pay off.

How many of you guys can honestly say you could run that big of a company as
CEO mind you. Not just some tech guy, some programmer but as C.E.O. AND
programmer I have to respect him for that. He has made pretty swift and
successful business moves which can't be said for a lot of startups.

Who would turn down 1 billion dollars, only to be valued at 10 times that
later? Did we all forget about the success of the facebook api?

It is ironic that I am defending the guy, because I never went to college, so
when fb was happening and all my peers were using it - I couldn't .And I do
remember the douch-ness of his "a mark zuckerburg production" copyright
details coupled with a logo that had HIM IN IT - but that is besides the
point.

~~~
omouse
Value != REAL money.

------
jonmc12
For the 'law' to be stated equivalently to Moore's law it should state: 1) the
rate at which consumers will be able to organize their information, for a
given cost, will double every year, or 2) the rate at which facebook will be
able to evaluate a quantity of information, at a given cost, will double every
year.

The percentage of information consumers choose to share is more of a question
of market adoption.

------
SwellJoe
Personally, I think the "Zuckerberg Curve" was Zuckerberg's First Law. That
guy makes a lot of laws.

<http://www.killnine.com/comics/25.php>

------
Haskell
At least in P2P networks, sharing is going down.

<http://www.evidenzia.de/eng_stats_all_releases_line.html>

------
kwamenum86
Sounds like a 24 year old to me.

~~~
time_management
As a 25-year-old, I'm insulted by this comment.

~~~
kwamenum86
I am 23

~~~
thomasmallen
Be like Mike.

------
time_management
_Shall no fart pass without a tweet?_

If you have Zuckerberg luck (henceforth known as "Zuckluck")-- the kind of +5
sigma noise that can only befall mediocre talent-- you can sell a rightly-
placed fart for billions of dollars.

~~~
dustineichler
I'm not sure why I understand the hate on this guy. He put one foot in front
of the other and made something for himself. Who doesn't want that...?

~~~
time_management
This is the best explanation I can come up with: Due to the nature of the
market, there had to be one winner in that particular social networking space,
and it turned out to be a completely mediocre choice. Facebook had superior
competitors who lost because they didn't start at Harvard, and for literally
no other reason.

Zuckerberg, to our generation, is emblematic of the successful mediocrity (not
a contradiction)-- often the annoying, arrogant suckup who gets into good
schools by doing a hundred extracurriculars not very well, the one who gets
ahead by exploiting the system. This ties in well to the fact that the
absolute only reason any of us have heard of Facebook (originally
thefacebook... :vomit:) is that it started at Harvard and was able to use
prestige at each level of market growth (first Harvard, then the Ivy League,
then the top ~150 colleges...) to progress to the next. It makes him a symbol
of the Elite College Mediocrity (ECM), an archetype that all of us hate. Those
of us who went to top colleges will never forgive the ECMs for the damage they
did to our college experience. Those who didn't go to top colleges despise
ECMs because the ECMs have more competitive resumes and stronger rolodexes for
no good reason.

Zuckerberg's not an ECM at all, actually, since he's quite bright compared to
the average person and even the average student at Harvard. He is, however, an
utter incompetent compared to level of success and prominence to which he has
been lifted by the sheer dumb force of +5 sigma luck.

He also gave a talk at Startup School 2007 that was absolutely terrible. In
fact, it was so awful as to raise suspicions of sabotage.

~~~
Prrometheus
Zuckerberg may be less capable than his success indicates, but I am sure we
are all capable of better things than sitting behind a screen and hurling mud
at the successful. Envy is an ugly thing.

By the way, did you hear Steve Jobs is arrogant? The nerve of the guy, after
building the second most successful consumer computer company of all time.

~~~
time_management
You should not compare Steve Jobs to Mark Zuckerberg. Steve Jobs has vision,
at least, and it's that vision that has brought AAPL back from limbo. Mark
Zuckerberg just took someone else's vision and ran with it.

